# shrimp trap



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

we brought 2 dancing shrimps on saturday and they started to eat our corals so we are going to try and swap them for cleaner shrimps. we have 2 bottle traps in and we caught one but it died in the other tank and the other one is not going in


----------

